# Nikon D90 Bulb Setting



## Heretotherephoto (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi folks,  just bought a Nikon D90 a month or two ago.  So far I am really pleased with it.  Wanted the D300 but couldn't quite justify the expense.  Gonna have to sell a few more prints first.  Anyway, the sales guy told me that Nikon Digitals had some problems with using the bulb settings.  Specifically for exposures longer than thirty seconds.  Is this true and why?  This is my first digital SLR.  I have been using an N75 for years and have done a lot of long night exposures with some great results.  i would like to continue this in digital format if possible.

Thanks

Dave

www.heretotherephotography.com


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 30, 2009)

Has no more problems than any other dSLR has.  You're going to get some noisy prints, but that isn't limited to Nikon - although some people have got some clean files even on 5 to 10 minute exposures.


----------



## Heretotherephoto (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah I know about the noise issue.  This may sound silly but does the ISO setting on a digital slr affect the noise at all?

I had actually heard that damage could be done to the camera on long exposures.  Something to do with a part overheating.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 30, 2009)

Heretotherephoto said:


> Yeah I know about the noise issue.  This may sound silly but does the ISO setting on a digital slr affect the noise at all?


Oh yeah.  Not really much different than film though...  High ISO is high ISO.  You just get noise now instead of grain.
The newer dSLRs are cleaner at 1600 than film is though.



Heretotherephoto said:


> I had actually heard that damage could be done to the camera on long exposures.  Something to do with a part overheating.



I've heard of it, but never by the person it actually happened to...  It's always "a guy my friend knows".

The longest I have personally done was about 15 minutes...

EDIT
One nice thing about digital is that there is no reciprocity failure.


----------



## KmH (Nov 30, 2009)

I've done 20 minute exposures with a D90. With only 2 minutes or so between exposures. No Problemo.


----------

